# Best finish for a toboggan?



## hubcap (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a wood toboggan I bought new a while ago. It isn't a real expensive one, but thought it'd be fun for the grandkids. The finish on it was rather rough, so I gave it a light sanding and want to put on some additional finish. I'd like to keep the natural finish, but that's not a requirement. I'm thinking a high gloss and UV protection would be best. It would need to be scratch and abrasion resistant, but be able to withstand bending and flexing. What would be a durable finish(es) to use. Most advice warns against PolyU. Found a site that suggested an exterior oil untinted deep base paint for trim and siding. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Spar urethane would be the most durable, which is basically just polyurethane with UV protection. A few coats would build up a nice film finish that would probably be the most durable finish you could put on it. You could stain the wood with an oil based finish, or put on a couple coats of danish oil and then put the spar on top. Or you could avoid a film finish altogether and just use eg. linseed oil with a light coat of wax…would be easy to recoat the finish when you need to.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXXXXX!
Well… spar urethane then wax. 
I think Clark Griswold sells a silicone based wax… Hmmm.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Real Spar Varnish (Tung Oil/Phenolic Resin) will perform well.

Ace Hardware sells a house brand of real Spar Varnish that is economical and performs well.
I use this product in my woodworking practice for many outdoor projects.

Note: Spar Urethane is not the same as Spar Varnish.

Blessings.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Spar Varnish and wax.
Different waxes for different conditions.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

+2 on the spar varnish and wax.


----------

